# My new fog chiller



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Reverse vortex chiller made from pink foam very similar to niblique71's design. In fact his was my inspiration. My output is just a bit different, as I wanted to mask the exits to look natural in the stone. There is a bottom opening on all 3 sides.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected]@KS GREAT!!! -post a video if you can of how she works....

great detailing !!!! ec


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

EXCELLENT!!!! I love seeing all the different ways these chillers are being finished... Another specatular interpretation 

Great Job!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

It does look great! All the details really make it rock. Nice work. 

Yeah, post a video, or a couple of pics...definitely interested in how the three port system works out.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks GREAT! I just have one question. What IS a reverse vortex chiller? I've made a bunch of chillers and I'm always looking for a better way.....


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

R. Lamb said:


> That looks GREAT! I just have one question. What IS a reverse vortex chiller? I've made a bunch of chillers and I'm always looking for a better way.....


http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589&highlight=fog+chiller
this is the method I made mine by. I refer to the post to not infer that it is my design. I remember reading in another post that this is a reverse vortex. If I am mistaken, I appologise.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

THe Vortex Chiller was developed using a large round Garbage can filled with Ice to chill Fog. There is an inlet at the bottom where the fog is pumped in.. The Fog is moved by the pressure of the fog machine through the Ice to the top of the can where there is another virtical pipe at the center of the can. It then falls down through that pipe, Hits a 90 elbow and exits the garbage can at ground level. It makes really nice ground hugging fog. A reverse vortex is the exact same contraption. it just means that the Fog is pumped into the Opposite pipe (The one with the 90 degree elbow), so the fog starts at the top and falls through the ice to the bottom, and then out chilled. The advantage is, that cold fog wants to fall down, so between bursts, you have no fog bleeding back out towards your fogger, AND you continue to get a nice river of chilled fog comming out the exit pipe. It also seems to be more effective at chilling fog.

Hope that helped.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the design on this. You'd never suspect it was part of a fogger.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Test here. Its cold, windy and rainy tonight, so I had to test in the garage. I like the output for a 700w fogger. I am thinking of putting weather stripping under the cover, but I kinda like the look. What do you think?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Looks great! If I hadn't seen the thread title, wouldn't have thought it was a fogger.

Amazing detail!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, have you tried it out yet? Let's see it in action!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification. I've been using the Ice Chest method to cool 1000W chillers and it works well enough but, thicker fog would be better. I sure would like to see the tutorial when time allows.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That piece looks stunning Weaz! Nice job.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Wonderful! This is an inspiration. Right now I have an ugly chiller hiding behind a crypt facade. Your method would allow me to put the fog chiller right out there in the open, where it would really add to the atmosphere. Excellent work!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that a 4" PVC In & Out?


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

tcass01 said:


> Is that a 4" PVC In & Out?


Its a 4 inch in, but the out is the 3 cuts you see on the 3 sides. Worked really well. Ill upload some photos and videos soon.


----------

